# Milo



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I lost Milo because of the freak snowstorm. He's the beautiful guy in my avatar. I'm trying my hardest to keep my other two warm enough, I moved them to the same tank (one in a cup) and placed it on the hearth. I'm running out of firewood, and it's very hard to get any right now because no one in town has power.


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost Milo! Your loss, though, reminds me of my responsibilities (I have one unheated tank - I'll fix that tonight). We're expecting snow tomorrow, too, and I've never really thought of a back-up plan in the event our power goes down in a snow/ice storm. 

RIP Milo, although your death is my heads-up, so thank you for the lesson.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I scared my kids....I saw him dead and ran upstairs bawling my eyes out. Of course I haven't slept since Friday night so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh Leeniex...I'm so sorry for your loss! When I joined here a few days ago, your avatar caught my attention. He was a very gorgeous boy! Best of luck keeping the rest of your fish warm!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am soo sorry =[[ milo is sooo pretty, it would literally hit me so hard i would nearly have a heart attack ='[[

R.I.P. milo the beautiful boy living in a place where he will cherish the memories of being with you of his rest of his life he had, all i know he must've died happy then being in a place (like a fish store, or SOMETIMES breeders just have to many) that haven't gave him lot's of care as you did


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

ThAnis guys....the other two made it through. Just got power back tonight and I think they are much happier now, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Sorry for your loss and I bet you all were cold! Glad things are warming up now and the other two and your family is ok.


----------



## kck123 (Oct 21, 2011)

i srry for your lost i had a betta name solohe was a blue fish n we let some one stay with us for a week n they put mac n ches n the tank then they put bleach in the the tank also n he died then they told my younger sister they flused him down the bowel so i told them he went to the beach to see his mom n he sent his brother love to stay unit he come back lol ino


----------

